# Advice needed on what kind filter media to use in a Discus/Plant Tank



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

First, let me apologize for not knowing where to start this tread. If this tread is in the wrong topic, please let me know.


OK, here is the senario: I am moving my 10 gal discus/plant setup to a 29 gal tank. Currently, I am using only a whisper external filter with cotton and porous ceramic rings for bio filtration. I will be using a fluval 204 for the 29g tank.

Question: What kind of filter media should I use? I know I cannot use carbon because it is bad for discus. Also, someone suggested peat but I know like the brownish water. Any suggestion will be greatly appreciated.

BTW, I don't what plants to put in the new tank yet.

Jim


----------

